# <SOLVED>Po aktualizacji min. xorg-1.9.2 problem z klawiaturą

## Andrzej1309

Witam.

Dziwne zachowanie klawiatury, prawy alt działa ja lewa strzałka, strzałka w górę - zrzut ekranu, strzałka w dół - enter.

Spotkał się już kto za taką przypadłością?Last edited by Andrzej1309 on Tue Jan 04, 2011 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

ja miałem to samo, jeśli masz Gnome to:

System--->Administracja--->Klawiatura--->Układ

Zapewne masz klawiaturkę ustawioną na eng.

----------

## Andrzej1309

Dziękuje za odpowiedz,

Niestety to nie to, wprowadziłem nawet na probe klawiaturę GB, ale bez zmian

Używanie takiej klawiatury jest bardzo, ....

----------

## Pryka

pokaż xorg.conf

----------

## Andrzej1309

Bardzo proszę

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option   "AllowEmptyInput"   "False"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

#    Load           "type1"

#    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

#    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option   "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HIQ L70D+ DVI"

#    HorizSync       31.0 - 67.0

#    VertRefresh     59.0 - 61.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"
```

----------

## unK

Ja mam tak:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option      "AutoRepeat" "250 25"

   Option      "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

Endsection
```

Interesują cię głównie opcje XkbModel i XkbLayout.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ja mam tak:
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Dodałem te dwie opcje, lecz niestety bez zmian.

No może nie do końca, teraz "del" uruchamia mi zrzut ekranu.

Dziwne wpisy w Xorg.0.log

```
[    23.971] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[    23.971] (**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

[    23.971] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

[    23.971] (**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

[    23.971] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[    23.971] (**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

[    23.971] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

[    23.971] (**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

[    23.971] (**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

[    23.971] (**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

[    23.971] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    24.037] (**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

[    24.037] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

[    24.037] (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[    24.037] (**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

[    24.037] (**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

[    24.037] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[    24.037] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

[    24.037] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

[    24.056] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

[    24.056] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

[    24.056] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.056] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.060] (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[    24.352] (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[    24.371] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[    24.371] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.371] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    24.371] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    24.576] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.576]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[    24.576]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.576]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    24.576] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.576] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    24.580] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    24.580] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.580] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    24.580] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.580] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    24.580] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    24.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    24.675] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.675] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.675] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    24.684] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    24.684] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.684] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    24.684] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.684] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    24.684] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
```

W ustawieniach Gnome klawiatura polska

----------

## one_and_only

Ja u siebie jadę na sterowniku "evdev", na "kbd" miałem jakieś problemy, ale już nie pamietam jakie. Spróbuj, może pomoże.

----------

## Pryka

a pokaż mi emerge --info

u mnie klawiaturka wygląda tak:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event2"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> a pokaż mi emerge --info

 

Bardzo proszę

```
Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12-ad06 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-ad06-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 30 Dec 2010 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/php /home/andrzej/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli colordiff cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx dri dvd esd fortran freetds gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 iconv jpeg jpeg2k modules mp3 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc opengl openmp pam pcre perl png postgres pppd python qt4 raw readline samba session slang ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[/quote]

----------

## Andrzej1309

Pomogła zmiana

 *Quote:*   

> Option "XkbRules"  "xorg" 

 

Wielkie dzieki.

Podaj może całość Twojego xorg.conf, może coś u siebie popirawię

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

ja mam xorga rozbitego, konfiguracja myszy i klawiatury mam w oddzielnym pliku.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

#Section "InputClass"

#   Identifier "keyboard-all"

#   Driver "evdev"

#       Options "XkbRules" "xorg"

#       Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

#   Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

#   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

#EndSection

#Section "InputClass"

#   Identifier "mouse-all"

#   Driver "evdev"

#   MatchIsPointer "on"

#EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

           Modes     "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        #Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection
```

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event3"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event2"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

